# Baja Ha Ha?........



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone else going? Yes you, you in the back? You are? Great, what boat are you on?........ 

Rick


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

gotta wait till 08. squaring things away till then.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

uspirate said:


> gotta wait till 08. squaring things away till then.


Baja will still be gorgeous then. Look me up in La Paz if you decide to hang an extra three turns to port after Cabo.........


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

will do, been thinking of spending some time in La paz. funding the cruising kitty for the next year though while the money is flowing inward


----------



## RandyonR3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Rick
we'll se ya in December, going to hang out with the gran-kids for Thanksgiving and then heading south.. Figure Christmas in LaPaz and then head over to PV until the puddle jump...
Randy & Ramona on R3


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

RandyonR3 said:


> Rick
> we'll se ya in December, going to hang out with the gran-kids for Thanksgiving and then heading south.. Figure Christmas in LaPaz and then head over to PV until the puddle jump...
> Randy & Ramona on R3


Perfect. Would love to meetch ya. I'll definately be there from Dec 28th through Jan 8th or so. If not longer. E-mail works everywhere down there, even on the hook near the malecon. Just ringy us up...........

Rick


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

USCGRET1990 said:


> Anyone need a crew member that is overly opinionated, somewhat rude, brew swillin, and sometimes down right amusing? I'm in then...
> Call me...


If you're serious,.........

http://www.baja-haha.com/


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

USCGRET1990 said:


> ...so I can fly out there and crew with you then...???


I wish. Our boat sleeps 12, depending on one's sexual preference and booze intake. But she's already in Baja. On this trip I'm going with 4 other adults---on a Pearson 36.5. It's already feeling cramped, and I'm still at _home...._

_"Got Bohemia?"..........._


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

USCGRET1990 said:


> Well...you got quiet...have fun down there mi amigo...I will be at anchor there some day soon...don't tell me who you are, or I will most likely shoot you...


Have you seen what it now cost to use the Panama Canal ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

USCGRET1990 said:


> Well...you got quiet...have fun down there mi amigo...I will be at anchor there some day soon...don't tell me who you are, or I will most likely shoot you...


Whoops, sorry. Got 6 days to finish nine days worth of ****. The least of which is trying to re-assemble my son's Toyota turbo engine and remember how the f it fits back into the car.......

BTW, I'm pretty easy to find. Plus I just found out where to get the best Cuban cigars down there.

*"Hay carumba, Lucy!....."*


----------



## wakked1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Yup, my GF and I are heading down. Crewing on a 47' Brewer, with 4 other people (I think one or two of them own the boat). Already did a brief stint with them from SF to Santa Barbara... made it from the gate to SB marina in 48 hours, almost all the way under sail. Assuming the fire gods actually let us fly to San Diego, it should be a blast.


----------



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

Did ya come across any REAL Cohíba's from Cuba? Not the knock offs from the DR. 











RickLaPaz said:


> Whoops, sorry. Got 6 days to finish nine days worth of ****. The least of which is trying to re-assemble my son's Toyota turbo engine and remember how the f it fits back into the car.......
> 
> BTW, I'm pretty easy to find. Plus I just found out where to get the best Cuban cigars down there.
> 
> *"Hay carumba, Lucy!....."*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailusvi said:


> Did ya come across any REAL Cohíba's from Cuba? Not the knock offs from the DR.


Those look very familiar. And they were very nice, but I'm not a true afficionado/conny-sur. I just love the smell of cigars. That and an ice cold Bohemia whilst strolling along a secluded beach in Mexico just before sunset and I'm in absolute heaven. Mmmmmmmnnnn, muy bueno............


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This just in...........


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dammit, i knew i shoulda went. sweet pics Rick, keep em coming!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice photos Rick.


----------

